

Amazon’s Founder Pledges $2.5 Million in Support of Same-Sex Marriage - tallanvor
http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/07/27/amazons-founder-pledges-2-5-million-in-support-of-same-sex-marriage/?hp

======
alexro
We have special terms for different family members, like mother-in-law. Why
not keep it straight - equal sex partner should be just that: partner. And
children should be not made believe their father (mother) didn't exist.

Also, if three people get together, shall they be allowed to marry each other?

